# 20 Gallon Long Tank. Need help with plants.



## Rhenerie (Jul 8, 2014)

If you have had issues with success previously start simple, become successful and then worry about appearances. I would start by manually removing as much algae as possible. Pull the rocks out and scrub them with a heavy bristled brush or even wire brush. Just make sure it's a brand new or otherwise fish safe brush with no chemicals or previous alternative uses.(( Don't use your dish washing brush or baby bottle brush )) After that throw alot of real simple plants in there, and probably turn your light down a bit if it's at Max. This is my simple recommendation, should be easy to grow.

Petco/PetSmart will sell tissue culture plants and are easy to just go and pick up. You could also order from hobbyest here, up to you. I prefer to avoid the dirty neglected 55g tank at most local pet shops where they just throw the little potted plants in to die..

So grab some water Sprite first off.. it's ridiculous and will probably take over your tank... But that's ok because it will help you out compete algae.

Then some simple more cosmetic plants, most available at Petco/PetSmart.
Java fern
Jungle Val
Amazon sword (will get large but that's ok it can be plucked and trimmed)

Give those guys a couple weeks and make sure you don't have any algae outbreaks, then you could throw in some tissue culture or hobbyest crypts.. they are very easy and very hardy, but grow slow and can fall victim to algae if it's not under control.

Then when you have to throw away large portions of trimmings fairly often, you will have the confidence to rescape and try harder plants.

Fertilization can also be simple for these plants. Light Excel dosing, flourish comprehensive and root tabs under the swords and crypts.


----------



## ageofhamsters (Jul 1, 2016)

For a grass type maybe consider dwarf sag. Dwarf hair grass will do okay but may not flourish. I would go with anubias, Java ferns, bolbitis, mosses, marsilea, pellia, marimo mods balls, and crypts.


----------



## NickAu (Feb 24, 2017)

> I went a little to far for my skills with a lot of plants and I didn't know what to do with them as they grew and overtook the aquarium


If only we all had that problem.



> I would go with anubias, Java ferns, bolbitis, mosses, marsilea, pellia, marimo mods balls, and crypts.


I agree with everything but the marimo mods balls.

True Marimos are actually a rare form of spherical algae, they grow very slowly and can live for over 100 years, They prefer cool water a tropical tank is not really suitable.

True Marinos are endangered in their natural habitat because of the aquarium trade and are illegal to own in some jurisdictions.

If you are going to get a true Marimo please learn to care for it, With proper care it should be with you for life.


----------



## PBiddy412 (Jul 16, 2014)

Thanks all for the replies. As far as over taking the aquarium, I should have said it didn't look good and the new plants growing in weren't healthy. I think I need to tone it down as I had to many different plants and didn't know how to care for them all. I think starting with a carpet plant and letting it fill in first then getting some cosmetic plants might be the best route for me. Basically want the KISS (Keep it simple silly) approach unless told otherwise. 

I really like dwarf hair grass, but I don't know if my setup is appropriate for it.


----------



## awesometim1 (Oct 31, 2013)

PBiddy412 said:


> Thanks all for the replies. As far as over taking the aquarium, I should have said it didn't look good and the new plants growing in weren't healthy. I think I need to tone it down as I had to many different plants and didn't know how to care for them all. I think starting with a carpet plant and letting it fill in first then getting some cosmetic plants might be the best route for me. Basically want the KISS (Keep it simple silly) approach unless told otherwise.
> 
> 
> 
> I really like dwarf hair grass, but I don't know if my setup is appropriate for it.




For dwarf hairgrass, I highly recommend getting a co2 system and some fertilizers. For low tech carpet, I recommend dwarf sag, but even then you will need to tone the light down to keep algae at bay. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PBiddy412 (Jul 16, 2014)

Sounds like dwarf sag is the recommendation for a low tech setup. I think I'll give it a go and see how it goes! I might snag a water sprite too. They seem hardy and the best for the situation. Thanks all. I'll try to keep updated on the progress. 

Will have to find hobbyist on here to buy from. I prefer that as mentioned above versus the pet stores dirty water.


----------

